# [RISOLTO] Problemi DirectFB-0.9.20-r1

## Crema83

Stavo cercando di emergere il pacchetto di k3b ma sto riscontrando alcuni problemi durante l'installzaione delle DirectFB:

```
grep: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory

/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory

libtool: link: `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libstdc++.la' is not a valid libtool archive

make[4]: *** [libdirectfb_sdlinput.la] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/DirectFB-0.9.20-r1/work/DirectFB-0.9.20/src/core/sdl'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/DirectFB-0.9.20-r1/work/DirectFB-0.9.20/src/core'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/DirectFB-0.9.20-r1/work/DirectFB-0.9.20/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/DirectFB-0.9.20-r1/work/DirectFB-0.9.20'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

```

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

Ho provato a cercare in giro ma non ho trovato molto...

----------

## Peach

```
# qpkg -l gcc | grep libstdc++.la

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libstdc++.la
```

provato a ricompilare gcc ???

----------

## Crema83

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # qpkg -l gcc | grep libstdc++.la
> 
> ...

 

No.. effettivamente io ho la versione 3.3.2 ... dici che è quello il problema???

Comunque ora provo...

----------

## Peach

 *Crema83 wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> # qpkg -l gcc | grep libstdc++.la
> 
> ...

 

beh ogni tanto aggiornare il sistema non è una cosa brutta!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Crema83

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> beh ogni tanto aggiornare il sistema non è una cosa brutta!!! 

 

Eh beh... direi proprio di no    :Wink: 

Sai com'è sono talmente preso che mi ero scordato giusto quel piccolo particolare...

Ora provo !!!

----------

## Crema83

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # qpkg -l gcc | grep libstdc++.la
> 
> ...

 

Nada...stesso errore:

```
grep: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory

/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory

libtool: link: `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libstdc++.la' is not a valid libtool archive

make[4]: *** [libdirectfb_sdlinput.la] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/DirectFB-0.9.20-r1/work/DirectFB-0.9.20/src/core/sdl'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/DirectFB-0.9.20-r1/work/DirectFB-0.9.20/src/core'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/DirectFB-0.9.20-r1/work/DirectFB-0.9.20/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/DirectFB-0.9.20-r1/work/DirectFB-0.9.20'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

```

----------

## Crema83

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> beh ogni tanto aggiornare il sistema non è una cosa brutta!!! 

 

Ho fatto anche un emerge system x sicurezza x vedere se effettivamente era un problema del mio sistema obsoleto...ma niente... Ora qualsiasi cosa provi ad emergere mi restituisce il seguente errore:

```
libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libstdc++.la'

make[2]: *** [libaviplay.la] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/avifile-0.7.41.20041001-r1/work/avifile-0.7-0.7.41/lib'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/avifile-0.7.41.20041001-r1/work/avifile-0.7-0.7.41/lib'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

```

----------

## randomaze

 *Crema83 wrote:*   

> grep: /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory

 

credo che hai un problema con le directory delle librerie.

Leggi questo thread (in realtá puoi anche saltare tutto quello che non ha l'avatar di motaboy a fianco....)

----------

## Crema83

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> credo che hai un problema con le directory delle librerie.
> 
> Leggi questo thread (in realtá puoi anche saltare tutto quello che non ha l'avatar di motaboy a fianco....)

 

Grazie x il suggerimento...ti farò sapere al + presto se sono riuscito a sistemare il tutto!!!    :Wink: 

----------

## Crema83

Effettivamente lanciando il comando

```
fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.2 --oldarch i386-pc-linux-gnu
```

l'emerge ha fatto uno step in più...però ora si presenta il seguente errore:

```
gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -I../include/quicktime -I../include  -I/usr/X11R6/include    -O3 -funroll-all-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -malign-loops=2 -malign-jumps=2 -malign-functions=2  -finline-functions

W -Wall -Wno-unused -Winline -c `test -f lqtplay.c || echo './'`lqtplay.c

cc1: warning: -malign-loops is obsolete, use -falign-loops

cc1: warning: -malign-jumps is obsolete, use -falign-jumps

cc1: warning: -malign-functions is obsolete, use -falign-functions

lqtplay.c:31:19: GL/gl.h: No such file or directory

In file included from lqtplay.c:32:

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:35:19: GL/gl.h: No such file or directory

In file included from lqtplay.c:32:

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:262: error: syntax error before '*' token

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:262: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `GLvoid'

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:262: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:262: error: `GLvoid' declared as function returning a function

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:269: error: syntax error before "gluBuild1DMipmapLevels"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:269: error: syntax error before "target"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:269: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `gluBuild1DMipmapLevels'

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:269: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:270: error: syntax error before "gluBuild1DMipmaps"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:270: error: syntax error before "target"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:270: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `gluBuild1DMipmaps'

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:270: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:271: error: syntax error before "gluBuild2DMipmapLevels"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:271: error: syntax error before "target"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:271: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `gluBuild2DMipmapLevels'

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:271: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:272: error: syntax error before "gluBuild2DMipmaps"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:272: error: syntax error before "target"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:272: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `gluBuild2DMipmaps'

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:272: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:273: error: syntax error before "gluBuild3DMipmapLevels"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:273: error: syntax error before "target"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:273: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `gluBuild3DMipmapLevels'

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:273: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:274: error: syntax error before "gluBuild3DMipmaps"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:274: error: syntax error before "target"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:274: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `gluBuild3DMipmaps'

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:274: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:275: error: syntax error before "gluCheckExtension"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:275: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `GLubyte'

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:275: error: syntax error before '*' token

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:275: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `gluCheckExtension'

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:275: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:276: error: syntax error before "GLdouble"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:280: error: syntax error before "GLdouble"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:285: error: syntax error before '*' token

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:285: error: syntax error before "error"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:285: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `gluErrorString'

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:285: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:286: error: syntax error before "GLenum"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:287: error: syntax error before '*' token

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:287: error: syntax error before "name"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:287: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `gluGetString'

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:287: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:288: error: syntax error before "GLenum"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:289: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `GLfloat'

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:289: error: syntax error before '*' token

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:290: error: syntax error before "eyeX"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:294: error: syntax error before "GLenum"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:295: error: syntax error before "GLenum"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:298: error: syntax error before "GLint"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:299: error: syntax error before "GLenum"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:300: error: syntax error before "GLint"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:301: error: syntax error before "left"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:302: error: syntax error before "GLdouble"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:303: error: syntax error before "fovy"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:304: error: syntax error before "x"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:305: error: syntax error before "gluProject"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:305: error: syntax error before "objX"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:305: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `gluProject'

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:305: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:306: error: syntax error before "GLint"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:307: error: syntax error before "GLenum"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:308: error: syntax error before "GLenum"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:309: error: syntax error before "GLenum"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:310: error: syntax error before "GLenum"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:311: error: syntax error before "GLboolean"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:312: error: syntax error before "gluScaleImage"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:312: error: syntax error before "format"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:312: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `gluScaleImage'

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:312: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:313: error: syntax error before "GLdouble"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:316: error: syntax error before "GLenum"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:319: error: syntax error before "GLdouble"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:320: error: syntax error before "GLenum"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:321: error: syntax error before "GLdouble"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:322: error: syntax error before "gluUnProject"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:322: error: syntax error before "winX"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:322: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `gluUnProject'

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:322: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:323: error: syntax error before "gluUnProject4"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:323: error: syntax error before "winX"

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:323: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `gluUnProject4'

/usr/X11R6/include/GL/glu.h:323: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

lqtplay.c:33:20: GL/glx.h: No such file or directory

lqtplay.c:398: error: syntax error before "tex"

lqtplay.c:398: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `tex'

lqtplay.c:398: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

lqtplay.c:399: error: `GLX_RGBA' undeclared here (not in a function)

lqtplay.c:399: error: initializer element is not constant

lqtplay.c:399: error: (near initialization for `gl_attrib[0]')

lqtplay.c:400: error: `GLX_RED_SIZE' undeclared here (not in a function)

lqtplay.c:400: error: initializer element is not constant

lqtplay.c:400: error: (near initialization for `gl_attrib[1]')

lqtplay.c:401: error: `GLX_GREEN_SIZE' undeclared here (not in a function)

lqtplay.c:401: error: initializer element is not constant

lqtplay.c:401: error: (near initialization for `gl_attrib[3]')

lqtplay.c:402: error: `GLX_BLUE_SIZE' undeclared here (not in a function)

lqtplay.c:402: error: initializer element is not constant

lqtplay.c:402: error: (near initialization for `gl_attrib[5]')

lqtplay.c:403: error: `GLX_DOUBLEBUFFER' undeclared here (not in a function)

lqtplay.c:403: error: initializer element is not constant

lqtplay.c:403: error: (near initialization for `gl_attrib[7]')

lqtplay.c: In function `gl_resize':

lqtplay.c:408: warning: implicit declaration of function `glViewport'

lqtplay.c:409: warning: implicit declaration of function `glMatrixMode'

lqtplay.c:409: error: `GL_PROJECTION' undeclared (first use in this function)

lqtplay.c:409: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

lqtplay.c:409: error: for each function it appears in.)

lqtplay.c:410: warning: implicit declaration of function `glLoadIdentity'

lqtplay.c:412: error: `GL_MODELVIEW' undeclared (first use in this function)

lqtplay.c: In function `gl_blit':

lqtplay.c:424: warning: implicit declaration of function `glGenTextures'

lqtplay.c:425: warning: implicit declaration of function `glBindTexture'

lqtplay.c:425: error: `GL_TEXTURE_2D' undeclared (first use in this function)

lqlqtplay.c:426: error: `GL_TEXTURE_MAG_FILTER' undeclared (first use in this function)

lqtplay.c:426: error: `GL_LINEAR' undeclared (first use in this function)

lqtplay.c:427: error: `GL_TEXTURE_MIN_FILTER' undeclared (first use in this function)

lqtplay.c:430: warning: implicit declaration of function `glTexImage2D'

lqtplay.c:430: error: `GL_RGB' undeclared (first use in this function)

lqtplay.c:431: error: `GL_UNSIGNED_BYTE' undeclared (first use in this function)

lqtplay.c:434: warning: implicit declaration of function `glTexSubImage2D'

lqtplay.c:439: warning: implicit declaration of function `glEnable'

lqtplay.c:440: warning: implicit declaration of function `glTexEnvf'

lqtplay.c:440: error: `GL_TEXTURE_ENV' undeclared (first use in this function)

lqtplay.c:440: error: `GL_TEXTURE_ENV_MODE' undeclared (first use in this function)

lqtplay.c:440: error: `GL_DECAL' undeclared (first use in this function)

lqtplay.c:441: warning: implicit declaration of function `glBegin'

lqtplay.c:441: error: `GL_QUADS' undeclared (first use in this function)

lqtplay.c:442: warning: implicit declaration of function `glTexCoord2f'

lqtplay.c:442: warning: implicit declaration of function `glVertex3f'

lqtplay.c:446: warning: implicit declaration of function `glEnd'

lqtplay.c:447: warning: implicit declaration of function `glXSwapBuffers'

lqtplay.c:448: warning: implicit declaration of function `glDisable'

lqtplay.c: In function `gl_init':

lqtplay.c:454: error: `GLXContext' undeclared (first use in this function)

lqtplay.c:454: error: syntax error before "ctx"

lqtplay.c:457: warning: implicit declaration of function `glXChooseVisual'

lqtplay.c:459: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

lqtplay.c:464: error: `ctx' undeclared (first use in this function)

lqtplay.c:464: warning: implicit declaration of function `glXCreateContext'

lqtplay.c:465: warning: implicit declaration of function `glXMakeCurrent'

lqtplay.c:467: warning: implicit declaration of function `glXIsDirect'

lqtplay.c:472: warning: implicit declaration of function `glGetIntegerv'

lqtplay.c:472: error: `GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE' undeclared (first use in this function)

lqtplay.c:488: warning: implicit declaration of function `glClearColor'

lqtplay.c:489: warning: implicit declaration of function `glShadeModel'

lqtplay.c:489: error: `GL_FLAT' undeclared (first use in this function)

lqtplay.c:490: warning: implicit declaration of function `glPixelStorei'

lqtplay.c:490: error: `GL_UNPACK_ALIGNMENT' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[3]: *** [lqtplay.o] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libquicktime-0.9.2_pre1/work/libquicktime-0.9.2pre1/utils'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

tplay.c:426: warning: implicit declaration of function `glTexParameteri'

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libquicktime-0.9.2_pre1/work/libquicktime-0.9.2pre1/utils'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libquicktime-0.9.2_pre1/work/libquicktime-0.9.2pre1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

----------

## Crema83

 :Crying or Very sad:     Nessuno riesce a darmi una mano?!?!?     :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Crema83 wrote:*   

> lqtplay.c:31:19: GL/gl.h: No such file or directory
> 
> 

 

Per adesso io ti posso dire che il tuo problema é questo.... (beh bastava leggere  :Razz:  )

Devi scoprire in che pacchetto si trova.

----------

## Crema83

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Devi scoprire in che pacchetto si trova.

 

Il file si trova in /usr/X11R6/iclude/GL ... però non so dove dovrebbe trovarsi!!! A me sembra che i l percorso sia corretto!!!

----------

## randomaze

 *Crema83 wrote:*   

> Il file si trova in /usr/X11R6/iclude/GL ... però non so dove dovrebbe trovarsi!!! A me sembra che i l percorso sia corretto!!!

 

Si sembra corretto... ma qui da me il file é un link simbolico che punta a  /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/include/gl.h

```
qpkg -f /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/include/gl.h

x11-base/xorg-x11 *
```

controlla i link e nel caso prova a fare un opengl-update

----------

## Crema83

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> controlla i link e nel caso prova a fare un opengl-update

 

Anche da me è così

```
qpkg -f /usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/include/gl.h 

x11-base/xorg-x11 *

```

 :Question: 

opengl-update xorg-x11 invece sembra che abbia dato risultati positivi... l'emerge è già avanzato allo stato 2/5 mentre prima si fermava già al primo!!! Speriamo in bene...

----------

## Crema83

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> ...nel caso prova a fare un opengl-update

 

Preciso... 

```
opengl-update xorg-x11
```

ha dato i suoi frutti!!!

Sono riuscito nell'emersione    :Wink: 

Grazie mille Randomaze...grazie veramente

----------

